# My partner started taking trenbolone..HELP!



## Misspetite (Feb 21, 2015)

I started seeing a guy and everything was all good. We were about to get physical in the bedroom & he went soft on me! I put it down to having a few too many drinks but it still made me feel low and undesirable. He said it wasn't me and then admitted that he had just come off a 10 week cycle of Trenbolone ,Test an something else which I cant remember the name of! and he hadn't had his HCG shot when he came off the cycle. He also told me that for the past few days ,he hasn't had any sex drive whatsoever.
We left it at that and carried on seeing each other . He told me a week or so later that he was starting to see his sex drive creep back up and in the mornings he was getting erect ad staying erect for long periods of time so I thought everything would be fine. During the second sexual encounter, he was getting erect but as soon as I tried anything,he went soft. For this to happen a second time, I felt it was my technique and it hasreally affected my self esteem. I feel that he doesn't find me attractive anymore-even though he always tells me im beautiful.
As time has gone on he has told me to forget about him and get on with my life and then a few days later he says he wants me back & im his world & he loves me. He has done this twice now and I feel scared to show any signs of love/emotion,in case he pushes me away.I have Very distant with him, and he has to be fair, made an effort texting me nice messages to wake up to. I made an effort to swap shifts with a friend so i could go to his city to see him for a few days. On the day of my expected arrival, he messages me to say he will ‘see me after the weekend as he has a lot on his mind and needs space’ that hurt me the most that he couldn’t even call me to tell me. When I confronted him and said ‘this is the last time you play with my emotions,I cant do this anymore’ He replied with ‘I just woke up and realised I didn’t want to see you today. I am starting to feel back to normal and I’am seeing things as a bigger picture and I don’t like it. I think you are speaking to other males and that is why you haven’t been showing me any interest in the past week.You don’t give a sh*t about me.’ I tried to explain that I feel scared to show emotion as he has pushed me away and im afraid he will do it again. I also explained that I have not been speaking to any other males as I see potential in me & him and told ‘other males’ when we decided to become serious that I was off the market. He is adamant that I have somebody else and said ‘ I have wasted my time wth you and you have wasted my time.Your making me feel sick’
I feel so hurt and at the same time; annoyed. I don’t know whether this is the side effects of his cycle as he only came off the cycle at the beginning of January. Or is this true feelings coming out?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

He may be telling you the truth. But you know tren is a steroid right? He will cycle again and this will continue to be an issue. Do you want to put up with a guy with fake muscles and non functioning penis for periods of time?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Do you want to put up with a guy with fake muscles and non functioning penis for periods of time?


Men put up with women with fake boobs and non functioning vaginas for (sometimes long) periods of time. Why shouldn't it work in reverse, too?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Men put up with women with fake boobs and non functioning vaginas for (sometimes long) periods of time. Why shouldn't it work in reverse, too?


No one said it shouldnt. But if you know whats up....dont complain about it.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Men put up with women with fake boobs and non functioning vaginas for (sometimes long) periods of time. Why shouldn't it work in reverse, too?


:lol::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::lol:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

your not married right?

do you mind being with someone if they have sexual problems?

if sex is important to you i would cut my losses and tell him things just arn"t working out.......... NEXT guys with functioning penises top of the line!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I think you'll save yourself a lot of drama if you just move on... 

C


----------

